# Widget with Controls



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

I upgraded Home Widgets for the Stats app: they now include buttons for quick actions from the Home Screen. Enjoy!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Stats App said:


> I upgraded Home Widgets for the Stats app: they now include buttons for quick actions from the Home Screen. Enjoy!
> View attachment 38687


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyway to get the buttons to activate without having the app load up (like the old style widget)?


----------

